# Nutty Nibblers



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty Nibblers

2 cup nuts (walnuts)
1 Tbsp. egg whites
1/4 cup sugar
1 Tbsp. cinnamon

Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Mix together nuts and egg whites. Stir until nuts are coated and sticky. (This might take awhile.) Mix together sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle over nuts and stir until they are well coated. 

Spread on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 30 minutes at 300 degrees.

***Recipe originally posted by filus.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 11, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Nutty Nibblers
> 
> 2 cup nuts (walnuts)
> 1 Tbsp. egg whites
> ...



I have had this but instead of cinnamon it was cayenne added for individual tastes, I would use wasabi instead for a savory snack.


----------



## thier1754 (Nov 19, 2004)

Elf:

Could you use Splenda?


----------

